# 1991 Sentra Fuel Gauge Sending Unit



## PoodleBrain (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm really a newbie - just bought our first Nissan of any kind! 1991 Sentra with 1.6 Automatic - yeah, it's lame but hey - it's ours! It's my wife's...anyway - my question: The fuel gauge is stuck on 1/2 full. Apparently fuel gauge sending unit failure is quite common for this model year with Sentra and NX's. Do I have to remove the fuel tank to replace the sending unit or is there a Chinese (Japanese?) Secret that someone can let me know about to help me out? I'd be much obliged if you did so...thanx!

"Poodles blocking the sun at night - that's why my world's devoid of light."


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

PoodleBrain said:


> Hi, I'm really a newbie - just bought our first Nissan of any kind! 1991 Sentra with 1.6 Automatic - yeah, it's lame but hey - it's ours! It's my wife's...anyway - my question: The fuel gauge is stuck on 1/2 full. Apparently fuel gauge sending unit failure is quite common for this model year with Sentra and NX's. Do I have to remove the fuel tank to replace the sending unit or is there a Chinese (Japanese?) Secret that someone can let me know about to help me out? I'd be much obliged if you did so...thanx!
> 
> "Poodles blocking the sun at night - that's why my world's devoid of light."


I had a 1992 sentra with the same problem. There was a recall/TSB back in the day but dealers will not still honor it today...(at least in VA) I got a new unit and paid for it. Unfortunately the fuel gauge is and has been way off. ....


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your issue Poodle. Check the Sentra section that is specific to your year and see if you can find some further info on where to find a cheap replacement and how easy it might be to replace on your own.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Welcome! The sending unit on my Sentra was replaced about 100,000 miles ago when I got it. The fuel pump/sending unit is accessed by removing the back seat. I have not done this, but have read some posts with good directions on replacing the fuel pump. I think there are some clips holding the seat in place. Do a search, you may find the details. Here is a link of a Nissan mechanic that gives some tips on replacing the fuel pump. This might be a good time to replace the fuel pump if it is not much more then the sending unit. Just a thought. Might save some time/labor in the future.

http://autorepair.about.com/library/faqs/bl299h.htm


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

lew did a great write up on replacing the fuel pump on a B14... it is very similar to the B13 cars. You can get a feel for what is involved in replacing the level sender.
-dave

http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/turbo/walbro.html


----------

